
Why you should give Elm a try - g4k
https://medium.com/@tibastral/10-reasons-why-you-should-give-elm-a-try-62b56d305643#.m6jucmi3j
======
tarr11
I enjoy learning Elm but it is not trivial to understand unless you have
previous exposure to an ML language like Haskell.

It is fairly straightforward to build sample apps but quite a different thing
when you have to relearn a lot of new patterns.

The compiler is fairly robust but there are still a few showstoppers that can
set you back for a few days.

